# Usb replaced, not working



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't know if this number is still valid, but i found this on another forum: The GM Infotainment team can be reached at 855-478-7767. The hours of operation are 8:00am to 10:00pm EST, and they are open seven days a week.




https://my.chevrolet.com/content/dam/gmownercenter/gmna/dynamic/manuals/2014/chevrolet/cruze/2k14cruze_info2ndprint.pdf


----------



## Mattmiller75 (Jul 3, 2020)

Thank you, I'll contact them about it,appreciate the info


----------



## Chelovekpauk (Aug 7, 2021)

Mattmiller75 said:


> So my factory usb port that I use to connect my music on my phone to the stereo got a bent pin.so I ordered a genuine gm replacement usb port.just pulled the old one out, checked the fuses, they were fine, and plugged in the new one.doesnt work.it charges my phone, but the usb option on the computer screen on the dashboard wont let me select it.tried an android and an iPhone.i did a gm global reset by disconnecting battery, connecting pos and neg cables to drain remai I g power in computer for a full 15min, then reconnected it, nothing. Any idea before i send the part back?


Hi, you found a solution to this problem, i have same problem. Usb charge my phone but not connection with monitor, and Bluetooth connenction lost sometime.


----------



## Cruzifer Skunk (Oct 30, 2021)

Did you find a solution for this problem yet?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzifer Skunk said:


> Did you find a solution for this problem yet?


Welcome Aboard!

The OP has not been online here since the day after he posted this. Better off starting your own thread.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your cruze here.


----------

